# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  سوال درباره مزیت های php در مقابل asp

## r4hgozar

دوستان سلام.
من قبلا C#‎ کار می کردم اما زیاد حرفه ای حرفه ای نبودم. در حد نوشتن یه برنامه مشاور املاک ساده و یه کتاب خونه و چیزای ساده مثل این.
اما الان به دلایل شغلی مجبورم الان طراحی صفحات وب رو یاد بگیرم.
حقیقتش خیلی سعی کردم به این نتیجه برسم که asp بخونم یا PHP اما به نتیجه ای نرسیدم.
اینجا تالار PHP و  پرسیدن این سوال شاید جوابش تو این تالار زیاد درست نباشه. اما دوست دارم دوستان تجربه هاشون رو اینجا ذکر کنن.و ممنون میشم من رو راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## sirramin

بستگی داره شما چه پروژه ای رو بخوای انجام بدی و چه امکاناتی داشته باشه
مثلا در پی اچ پی CMS های خیلی قوی وجود داره که کار شما رو جلو میندازه و لازم نیست چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنید و فقط کافیه بستگی به نیازتون کار Development و Design انجام بدید
اما مسلما NET. و MVC امکانات بهتری رو برای یک کار اختصاصی در اختیار شما قرار میده و تمام کار رو در یک IDE انجام میدید.

----------


## h.rezaee

سلام . دوست عزیز 1-2 هفته پیش همین بحث پیش اومد لطفا قبل از ایجاد تاپیک ، تاپیک های دیگر رو مطالعه بفرمائید و سپس ایجاد کنید.ممنون

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

آخ آخ الانه که دعوا بشه !!  :لبخند:

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

هر کدوم از این دوتا طرفدارای خاص خودشو دارن.
زیاد درمورد اینا بحث شده ، به قول دوستمون قبلش یه جستجو بزنی کلی ازن جور تاپیکا میبینی.
 شما با هر کدوم که احساس راحتی می کنی همونو ادامه بده.
خیلیا هستن از php زیاد خوششون نمیاد دوس ندارن کد محض بزنن، خیلیا هم به خاطر ویژوال بودن و داشتن امکانات زیاد asp که تا اراده کنن کافیه درگ کنن میرن سمت asp.   پی اچ پی هم امکانات زیادی داره ولی دیگه مثل asp تو قالب جعبه ابزار این امکاناتو براتون مهیا نکرده .
با هر دو زبان هر پروژه ای که مد نظرت باشه رو میتونی انجام بدی ، بسته به علافه خودت داره.
من خودم دوست دارم در کنار php تو بعضی کارا با asp هم کار کنم ، چون فکر میکنم روند انجام کار تو asp سریع تر باشه. مثلا تو پی اچ پی خودت باید با اسکریپت ولیدیشن ها رو تنظیم کنی ، یا یه فیلد فقط توش عدد وارد شه ، اما تو asp با کشیدن یه شی ولیدیشن میتونی تو عرض کمتر از 10 ثانیه بدون کد اینکارو انجام بدی.

----------

